# David Dickson on Christ satisfying the demands of the covenant of works



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 2, 2019)

_Vers. 4._ Wherefore my Brethren, ye also are become dead to the Law by the Body of Christ, that ye should be married to another, even to him who is raised from the dead, that we should bring forth fruit unto God.

The _Apodosis_ of the comparison, to this manner; So you that were espoused formerly to the Law by a Covenant of Works, Christ being dead for you, that he might satisfy the Law, Justice, and the Covenant of Works in our name ...

For the rest of the quote, see David Dickson on Christ satisfying the demands of the covenant of works.

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 1


----------



## StephenMartyr (Oct 15, 2019)

That's so cool! Great post here  "Jesus paid it all, all to Him I owe"


----------

